# Plating for Amboyna



## JBCustomPens (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey all,

What are the best platings for amboyna in your mind? Please vote.


----------



## penmanship (Aug 30, 2010)

any of the Platinum's......(personal preferance) & yet I have made an Amboyna in all of the above & each looked great...(imho)


----------



## ed4copies (Aug 30, 2010)

Every pen you make only needs to appeal to ONE buyer or user or giftee!

If you make it, they will see it and SOMEONE will like it. (This is especially true if you AND your "better half" both think it is ugly!!)


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 30, 2010)

Exactly what Ed said, it is all a matter of personal tastes.  I prefer to use gold TI or Gold (in some fashion) as it looks nice with Amboyna.


----------



## David Keller (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't like gold pens...  Period.  But to each, his/her own.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Aug 30, 2010)

Amboyna looks good no matter what the wood but then I'm biased since that is my most favorite wood. That being said I think it only deserves to be on the higher quality platings only.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 31, 2010)

Personally, I'm a fan of gold platings. I use twice as many gold plated kits as any other plating. Especially for woods like amboyna...


----------

